# Doggie Rideshare Racist.



## UberManAdvertiser (Nov 24, 2014)

The animal rideshare policy is this: When a Rideshare driver is called and the passenger has a canine or feline companion, it is up to the driver to accept or refuse the ride. I, for one, am a 100% dog, cat and pet friendly Uber Driver. Hell, if you had a poisonous cobra I’d let you in my car. At least it would take away the boredom I may be feeling after driving for five straight hours. The bottom line is I will never turn down a pet as a passenger. If you are a Rideshare driver, and turn down animals, I see you along the same lines as someone who turns down rides based on color of skin or sexual orientation. In other words, you are simply what I call a “doggie rideshare racist.”...Doggie rideshare racists, I assume, are afraid of the pooch defecating or smelling up the car. In truth, drunk humans are just as likely poo, puke, pee or smell a car up just as much or more than any of our furry friends. I have had two dog pick ups in my short Rideshare part time career. The result was both passengers held the fur ball and let me know to charge a clean up fee if anything happened and of course nothing did. I have heard stories where some drivers have turned down service dogs! Really! Drivers who turn down service dogs!???? So you’re telling me that you are going to tell a blind person to call another Uber because you don’t want their dog in your car? How about a one star rating and a ticket to hell you heartless doggie rideshare racist! As I see it automatic five stars should go to all dog passengers. After all, now and then people in general can be really neurotic, selfish and mean. It is nice change to pick up a happy panting, dough eyed, French Bulldog or Labrador Retriever. If only I could just pick up dogs without their crazy owners that would be ok. I would not have to deal with the over the top and eccentric obsessive animal worshipers which is a different blog for another time. (Of course if you are allergic to a dog or a cat , you don't count as a Doggie Rideshare Racists.)

Love,

-Uberman


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Uberman, I think you're a nice guy so let me level with you. The desperation is palpable. You gotta chill out and not try so hard. Know what I mean man?


----------



## UberManAdvertiser (Nov 24, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Uberman, I think you're a nice guy so let me level with you. The desperation is palpable. You gotta chill out and not try so hard. Know what I mean man?


You take my post way to seriously.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UberMan.com said:


> I have heard stories where some drivers have turned down service dogs! Really! Drivers who turn down service dogs!???? So you're telling me that you are going to tell a blind person to call another Uber because you don't want their dog in your car?


No not a blind person with a dog....however a fat ***** with a pretend service animal like a Chihuahua or a cat? Service animal my ass. It's their only friend. When they attempt to get into your car ask them what "service" the animal provides. Then drive away while they are trying to form an intelligent answer. I don't have a problem with a blind person and his/her well trained dog. It's the bullshit PRETEND service animals and their pretentious owners that I'm not accommodating.


----------



## UberManAdvertiser (Nov 24, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> No not a blind person with a dog....however a fat ***** with a pretend service animal like a Chihuahua or a cat? Service animal my ass. It's their only friend. When they attempt to get into your car ask them what "service" the animal provides. Then drive away while they are trying to form an intelligent answer. I don't have a problem with a blind person and his/her well trained dog. It's the bullshit PRETEND service animals and their pretentious owners that I'm not accommodating.


Your a doggie rideshare racist. Its okay, just let go of the hate....


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UberMan.com said:


> Your a doggie rideshare racist. Its okay, just let go of the hate....


Actually I'm a doggie rideshare BS owner racist....and I'm working on letting go of the anger.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> No not a blind person with a dog....however a fat ***** with a pretend service animal like a Chihuahua or a cat? Service animal my ass. It's their only friend. When they attempt to get into your car ask them what "service" the animal provides. Then drive away while they are trying to form an intelligent answer. I don't have a problem with a blind person and his/her well trained dog. It's the bullshit PRETEND service animals and their pretentious owners that I'm not accommodating.


You're not allowed to differentiate between the real service animals and the fake service animals. That's the law.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberMan.com said:


> Your a doggie rideshare racist. Its okay, just let go of the hate....


Racist??? More like speciest!! Hmmm, I wonder if thats even a word.


----------



## Mad Max (Jul 30, 2014)

UberMan.com said:


> The animal rideshare policy is this: When a Rideshare driver is called and the passenger has a canine or feline companion, it is up to the driver to accept or refuse the ride. I, for one, am a 100% dog, cat and pet friendly Uber Driver. Hell, if you had a poisonous cobra I'd let you in my car. At least it would take away the boredom I may be feeling after driving for five straight hours. The bottom line is I will never turn down a pet as a passenger. If you are a Rideshare driver, and turn down animals, I see you along the same lines as someone who turns down rides based on color of skin or sexual orientation. In other words, you are simply what I call a "doggie rideshare racist."...Doggie rideshare racists, I assume, are afraid of the pooch defecating or smelling up the car. In truth, drunk humans are just as likely poo, puke, pee or smell a car up just as much or more than any of our furry friends. I have had two dog pick ups in my short Rideshare part time career. The result was both passengers held the fur ball and let me know to charge a clean up fee if anything happened and of course nothing did. I have heard stories where some drivers have turned down service dogs! Really! Drivers who turn down service dogs!???? So you're telling me that you are going to tell a blind person to call another Uber because you don't want their dog in your car? How about a one star rating and a ticket to hell you heartless doggie rideshare racist! As I see it automatic five stars should go to all dog passengers. After all, now and then people in general can be really neurotic, selfish and mean. It is nice change to pick up a happy panting, dough eyed, French Bulldog or Labrador Retriever. If only I could just pick up dogs without their crazy owners that would be ok. I would not have to deal with the over the top and eccentric obsessive animal worshipers which is a different blog for another time.
> 
> Love,
> 
> -Uberman.com


Had 4 - 5 dogs in my car so far (3.5 weeks of driving). No problems whatsoever.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> You're not allowed to differentiate between the real service animals and the fake service animals. That's the law.


Wrong. You might want to actually read the law instead of passing on what you "heard". We are only required to transport service animals and you are permitted to ask what service they provide.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Wrong. You might want to actually read the law instead of passing on what you "heard". We are only required to transport service animals and you are permitted to ask what service they provide.


Actually your both sort of right and sort of wrong. It's a real gray area with the ADA and service animals/comfort animals. The airline industry has the hardest time with this right now, and if you search - most of the information that shows up is related to flying. With the way the ADA is written, there isn't a distinction between a "service animal" and a "Comfort Animal" at this time. There's a TON of opinions, but nothing that has been brought to a court and made case law on this subject.

Even if you ask, if the rider simply replies "I need this animal" you can't refuse. You can't ask what condition they have, you can't ask what tasks the animal preforms either. The reason why you can't ask? Medical conditions are a protected class.

I'm not saying this is wrong or right, I'm just regurgitating what I've read and researched on this. My research on this started about a year ago because of a bullshit family member taking advantage of other family members. There is an entire industry on comfort animals and really bypassing the "transportation fees" associated with flying. Even hotels can't reject comfort animals. 

Personally I draw the line at snakes. I'll deal with ferrets, rats, mice, cats, dogs - but no snakes - **** that.

Edit: See my post later in this thread for the actual relevant information on ADA.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberMan.com said:


> The animal rideshare policy is this: When a Rideshare driver is called and the passenger has a canine or feline companion, it is up to the driver to accept or refuse the ride. I, for one, am a 100% dog, cat and pet friendly Uber Driver. Hell, if you had a poisonous cobra I'd let you in my car. At least it would take away the boredom I may be feeling after driving for five straight hours. The bottom line is I will never turn down a pet as a passenger. If you are a Rideshare driver, and turn down animals, I see you along the same lines as someone who turns down rides based on color of skin or sexual orientation. In other words, you are simply what I call a "doggie rideshare racist."...Doggie rideshare racists, I assume, are afraid of the pooch defecating or smelling up the car. In truth, drunk humans are just as likely poo, puke, pee or smell a car up just as much or more than any of our furry friends. I have had two dog pick ups in my short Rideshare part time career. The result was both passengers held the fur ball and let me know to charge a clean up fee if anything happened and of course nothing did. I have heard stories where some drivers have turned down service dogs! Really! Drivers who turn down service dogs!???? So you're telling me that you are going to tell a blind person to call another Uber because you don't want their dog in your car? How about a one star rating and a ticket to hell you heartless doggie rideshare racist! As I see it automatic five stars should go to all dog passengers. After all, now and then people in general can be really neurotic, selfish and mean. It is nice change to pick up a happy panting, dough eyed, French Bulldog or Labrador Retriever. If only I could just pick up dogs without their crazy owners that would be ok. I would not have to deal with the over the top and eccentric obsessive animal worshipers which is a different blog for another time.
> 
> Love,
> 
> -Uberman.com


I've picked up a few two-legged Pigs whilst Ubering. Do they count as animals?


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I've picked up a few two-legged Pigs whilst Ubering. Do they count as animals?


Don't insult the poor animals lol.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Comfort animals.. are total bullshit. Just people trying to get there animal into stores, cars, planes with that flimsy excuse.

Service animals.. are another story. I have a PTSD Service dog that the VA helped me get. That is covered by the ADA. Quick way to lose your "contractor" status with Uber or Lyft. Never ever deny a service animal. The majority of service dogs are mid to large size dogs. They don't train the tiny ones due to hyper activity. Also, most service dogs are clearly identifiable. For a blind person, it's easy to see due to the harness, etc. For PTSD for example, my dog has a little cover that goes over his back when I'm out and about. He's mid size. A mix of Lab and Red Merle. Helps out tremendously. I take him just about everywhere. So far, no one has ever had a problem.

DJTim is correct. You can't ask, they don't need to tell. But, if you do, and they say they need the animal. You are required by a very strong, and very aggressive federal law to transport them.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

And when the chiwawa puts wholes in your leather seats, how will Uber help ?


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

What if you are allergic to dogs? I would have no problem with a dog (hasn't happened yet), just curious how that would work


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> What if you are allergic to dogs? I would have no problem with a dog (hasn't happened yet), just curious how that would work


Doesn't matter. The ADA makes no accommodation for allergies. Detroit cab drivers tried to use that as an excuse and lost. (they actually were muslims and that political system doesn't like dogs so they used allergies as an excuse)


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

StephenJBlue said:


> Doesn't matter. The ADA makes no accommodation for allergies. Detroit cab drivers tried to use that as an excuse and lost. (they actually were muslims and that political system doesn't like dogs so they used allergies as an excuse)


Very interesting. Thanks for the info


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> What if you are allergic to dogs? I would have no problem with a dog (hasn't happened yet), just curious how that would work


Some Dogs are allergic to me!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

StephenJBlue said:


> Doesn't matter. The ADA makes no accommodation for allergies. Detroit cab drivers tried to use that as an excuse and lost. (they actually were muslims and that political system doesn't like dogs so they used allergies as an excuse)


Same scenario occurred here in Sydney.

Why is there laws that forces all Muslims to respect a service Dog's role in modern society, which flies in the face of Qur'an teaching, but here in Sydney we can't pass laws to protect everybody from the actions of religious extremists?


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm not an animal transporter. I'm a licensed black car owner, with costly commercial insurance priced for transporting *humans*. 

Let me clarify for those who stir up the pot. I have ZERO issues with service animals. In fact I'll go out of my way to accomodate. But I do have plenty of issues with transporting smelly dogs, esp those without a carrying bag (or whatever they're called.)

I work the morning shift and cater to business clientele. I cannot afford my car smelling foul or have leftover animal hair in the back seat. This is not what I specialize in. Now if you're a client who is spending a good amount of money for my services and have a well behaved pet, I'll likely reconsider my stance .... but if you request on Uber when it's pouring rain and try having your wet pet come in my black car for a near minimum fare ride .... no thanks.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

http://www.ada.gov/service_animals_2010.htm
"When it is not obvious what service an animal provides, only limited inquiries are allowed. Staff may ask two questions: (1) is the dog a service animal required because of a disability, and (2) *what work or task has the dog been trained to perform. *Staff cannot ask about the person's disability, require medical documentation, require a special identification card or training documentation for the dog, or ask that the dog demonstrate its ability to perform the work or task."

Personally I will risk my bullshit Uber/Lyft job by consistently challenging and rejecting "Comfort" animals. BTW the only notice I've received from Uber on this subject specifically refers to "service" animals. I also am not an animal transporter......but will certainly accommodate trained service dogs.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

How do you know if they're "trained"?

Give me a paw? Yes, you're in. No, you're out!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> How do you know if they're "trained"?
> 
> Give me a paw? Yes, you're in. No, you're out!


Don't be ridiculous. As long as they can either sing or dance they are good to go.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Let the dogs decide.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> http://www.ada.gov/service_animals_2010.htm
> "When it is not obvious what service an animal provides, only limited inquiries are allowed. Staff may ask two questions: (1) is the dog a service animal required because of a disability, and (2) *what work or task has the dog been trained to perform. *Staff cannot ask about the person's disability, require medical documentation, require a special identification card or training documentation for the dog, or ask that the dog demonstrate its ability to perform the work or task."
> 
> Personally I will risk my bullshit Uber/Lyft job by consistently challenging and rejecting "Comfort" animals. BTW the only notice I've received from Uber on this subject specifically refers to "service" animals. I also am not an animal transporter......but will certainly accommodate trained service dogs.


This is where some folks get confused. The quote you provide is for employment and accommodations in the workplace for a service animal. ADA with employer/employee relationships are much different then business providing ADA access to commercial properties or transportation.

Here is a more relevant link http://www.ada.gov/reg3a.html whis is related to ADA access in commercial facilities. The hard apart about ADA is really the "lack" of rulings or finding when it comes to service animals & transportation services. The other issue is that federal guidelines are the top tier of the law, states & cities can pass a more restrictive law or rules. You should research your city/state where you operate to understand the guidelines you must follow.

Edit: Updated link to the 2010 information: http://www.ada.gov/regs2010/titleIII_2010/titleIII_2010_regulations.htm

And it does look like you can ask questions under this section: *§ 36.302 Modifications in policies, practices, or procedures.

Edit again: Grab a drink and devote about 30 to 60 minutes to read through this. The 2nd link I provided goes into much more detail around comfort animals and service animals.*


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Here's the relevant followup to 36.302:



> _Inquiries about service animals._ The NPRM proposed language at § 36.302(c)(6) setting forth parameters about how a public accommodation may determine whether an animal qualifies as a service animal. The proposed section stated that a public accommodation may ask if the animal is required because of a disability and what task or work the animal has been trained to do but may not require proof of service animal certification or licensing. Such inquiries are limited to eliciting the information necessary to make a decision without requiring disclosure of confidential disability-related information that a public accommodation does not need.


Here is a second quote related to 36.302:



> Section 36.302(c)(1) of the final rule now provides that "[g]enerally, a public accommodation shall modify policies, practices, and procedures to permit the use of a service animal by an individual with a disability.'' This formulation reflects the general intent of Congress that public accommodations take the necessary steps to accommodate service animals and to ensure that individuals with disabilities are not separated from their service animals. It is intended that the broadest feasible access be provided to service animals in all places of public accommodation, including movie theaters, restaurants, hotels, retail stores, hospitals, and nursing homes (see Education and Labor report at 106; Judiciary report at 59). The section also acknowledges, however, that, in rare circumstances, accommodation of service animals may not be required because a fundamental alteration would result in the nature of the goods, services, facilities, privileges, or accommodations offered or provided, or the safe operation of the public accommodation would be jeopardized.


I underlined the section that drivers _could_ use to deny a service animal, but you really need to cross your T's and dot your I's if you try it. I doubt you would have anyone coming to your rescue if a rider feels disenfranchised enough to file a ADA claim.


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

Your a moron op


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I underlined the section that drivers _could_ use to deny a service animal, but you really need to cross your T's and dot your I's if you try it. I doubt you would have anyone coming to your rescue if a rider feels disenfranchised enough to file a ADA claim.


Excellent research! I'm not interested in purposely violating the ADA.....but I'm also not going to play games with the entitled. If I accidentally cross the line.....then I'm willing to face the dire consequences of losing this GREAT part time job. Gag. Thanks again for posting this info!


----------



## UberManAdvertiser (Nov 24, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> What if you are allergic to dogs? I would have no problem with a dog (hasn't happened yet), just curious how that would work


 (Of course if you are allergic to a dog or a cat , you don't count as a Doggie Rideshare Racists.)


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Excellent research! I'm not interested in purposely violating the ADA.....but I'm also not going to play games with the entitled. If I accidentally cross the line.....then I'm willing to face the dire consequences of losing this GREAT part time job. Gag. Thanks again for posting this info!


Neither am I, and I figured about 95% of the drivers don't want to either. I mean, a miniature horse is concerned a "Service Animal". Could you imagine stuffing that sucker into a UberBlack BMW? LOL!


----------



## MoneyUberAlles (Dec 15, 2014)

Why can't they just give people with bona fide service animals an ID card, or have the animal wear a tag or placard that says "Official Service Animal"? How hard would that be? It would remove all doubt, and make it so people can't fake it, and make it easy for everyone else to recognize that they are genuine service animals. 

They require handicapped drivers to have placards or plates on their vehicles for handicapped parking! Why can't I just park in a handicapped spot and say, "too bad, I don't have to show or tell you anything, and you can't stop me from parking here!". Easy fix that would better serve everyone involved. That said, unless the animal is obviously dirty or really unruly, I'd give them a ride. I love doggies!


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

MoneyUberAlles said:


> Why can't they just give people with bona fide service animals an ID card, or have the animal wear a tag or placard that says "Official Service Animal"? How hard would that be? It would remove all doubt, and make it so people can't fake it, and make it easy for everyone else to recognize that they are genuine service animals.


It would make people with disabilities feel bad.


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

Mad Max said:


> Had 4 - 5 dogs in my car so far (3.5 weeks of driving). No problems whatsoever.


I only pick up cats and dogs if they promise 5 stars up front.


----------



## MoneyUberAlles (Dec 15, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> It would make people with disabilities feel bad.


So, let's do away with handicapped license plates & placards because it makes them 'feel bad' too while we're at it.

I'd think a fascist statist like you would love more gov't regulations and rules! More fees & gov't jobs for all! But, let's not shame anyone that is 'differently abled', right? Go drink your obama flavored kool-aid, it's getting warm.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

MoneyUberAlles said:


> So, let's do away with handicapped license plates & placards because it makes them 'feel bad' too while we're at it.
> 
> I'd think a fascist statist like you would love more gov't regulations and rules! More fees & gov't jobs for all! But, let's not shame anyone that is 'differently abled', right? Go drink your obama flavored kool-aid, it's getting warm.


I agree with you; I was being facetious (but I do think that is the silly logic behind the rules).


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

MoneyUberAlles said:


> So, let's do away with handicapped license plates & placards because it makes them 'feel bad' too while we're at it.
> 
> I'd think a fascist statist like you would love more gov't regulations and rules! More fees & gov't jobs for all! But, let's not shame anyone that is 'differently abled', right? Go drink your obama flavored kool-aid, it's getting warm.


Touchy! Touchy!

That's what you Male Periods!


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

MoneyUberAlles said:


> Why can't they just give people with bona fide service animals an ID card, or have the animal wear a tag or placard that says "Official Service Animal"? How hard would that be? It would remove all doubt, and make it so people can't fake it, and make it easy for everyone else to recognize that they are genuine service animals.
> 
> They require handicapped drivers to have placards or plates on their vehicles for handicapped parking! Why can't I just park in a handicapped spot and say, "too bad, I don't have to show or tell you anything, and you can't stop me from parking here!". Easy fix that would better serve everyone involved. That said, unless the animal is obviously dirty or really unruly, I'd give them a ride. I love doggies!


Because the costs associated with that would be tremendous. Then comes the question, do you do state ID's or take it to the federal level? Who handles the database of ID's? How can you tell if the animal is really the animal? How/what is the signature for that animal? You see where I'm going with this.


----------



## MoneyUberAlles (Dec 15, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Because the costs associated with that would be tremendous. Then comes the question, do you do state ID's or take it to the federal level? Who handles the database of ID's? How can you tell if the animal is really the animal? How/what is the signature for that animal? You see where I'm going with this.


Tremendous cost my ass. No more cost (probably much less) than the cost of giving people handicap plates or placards for their vehicles. Just give tags for the animals that say "service animal". It's not brain surgery here. What the hell is wrong with you people? Most places, people have to get dog tags/licenses anyway- just have a designation for service animal. These animals are highly trained, and expensive anyway- so the added cost of a piece of 1 inch round plastic that says 'service animal' is miniscule in the scheme of things.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

MoneyUberAlles said:


> Tremendous cost my ass. No more cost (probably much less) than the cost of giving people handicap plates or placards for their vehicles. Just give tags for the animals that say "service animal". It's not brain surgery here. What the hell is wrong with you people? Most places, people have to get dog tags/licenses anyway- just have a designation for service animal. These animals are highly trained, and expensive anyway- so the added cost of a piece of 1 inch round plastic that says 'service animal' is miniscule in the scheme of things.


Umm, your comparing 2 totaly seperate things. I have a handicap placard. It required a note from my doctor. That note also requires (at least in Illinois) that it's issued like a prescription, so there's an RX number on the notarized sheet. This is cost #1, doctors fees either paid by me or my insurance. Cost #2 is a DMV worker that has to validate that RX number and the note. Yes they actually do call and verify these things. That DMV worker is paid by a multitude of tax dollars.

So yes, there is a cost. A cost to that disabled person not only for the animal, but then the licensing. Then the cost for whatever government organization that needs to keep track of all these records and back check this stuff. Last time I checked, they can't even get a ****ing website to run, so I could only imagine what that would cost to start up and keep running. The cost gets passed on to everyone. Again, would this be set at the federal or state level? If it's at the state level, then each state has to come up with their own regulations.

Shit ain't that easy smalls....


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm a cat racist, no cats in my car !


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

StephenJBlue said:


> Comfort animals.. are total bullshit. Just people trying to get there animal into stores, cars, planes with that flimsy excuse.
> 
> Service animals.. are another story. I have a PTSD Service dog that the VA helped me get. That is covered by the ADA. Quick way to lose your "contractor" status with Uber or Lyft. Never ever deny a service animal. The majority of service dogs are mid to large size dogs. They don't train the tiny ones due to hyper activity. Also, most service dogs are clearly identifiable. For a blind person, it's easy to see due to the harness, etc. For PTSD for example, my dog has a little cover that goes over his back when I'm out and about. He's mid size. A mix of Lab and Red Merle. Helps out tremendously. I take him just about everywhere. So far, no one has ever had a problem.
> 
> DJTim is correct. You can't ask, they don't need to tell. But, if you do, and they say they need the animal. You are required by a very strong, and very aggressive federal law to transport them.


Aren't you the one who said you DRIVE for Uber with your service dog? I remember you were complaining that pax often rated you low because of your service animal. How's your rating?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> Aren't you the one who said you DRIVE for Uber with your service dog? I remember you were complaining that pax often rated you low because of your service animal. How's your rating?


He also said you can't ask.....and he was wrong about that.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> He also said you can't ask.....and he was wrong about that.


When the law was written in 1997, you were not allowed. The updated code of 2010 allows you to ask 2 questions.

I even got it wrong. It happens.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

DjTim said:


> When the law was written in 1997, you were not allowed. The updated code of 2010 allows you to ask 2 questions.
> 
> I even got it wrong. It happens.


Sure....it happens. But you bothered to research it instead of continuing to regurgitate crap. But yes....you were initially wrong as were a number of others.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Sure....it happens. But you bothered to research it instead of continuing to regurgitate crap. But yes....you were initially wrong as were a number of others.


LOl wow.. as long as you can feel superior.. lol


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> Aren't you the one who said you DRIVE for Uber with your service dog? I remember you were complaining that pax often rated you low because of your service animal. How's your rating?


No. Wasn't me.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

StephenJBlue said:


> LOl wow.. as long as you can feel superior.. lol


Right does not necessarily mean superior. However with the amount of stupid shit and just plain wrong information posted on this site it is difficult for anyone with actual knowledge not to feel superior.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Right does not necessarily mean superior. However with the amount of stupid shit and just plain wrong information posted on this site it is difficult for anyone with actual knowledge not to feel superior.


It's okay. You like to nitpick. I get that.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

StephenJBlue said:


> It's okay. You like to nitpick. I get that.


Generally those most concerned with "nitpicking" are also those least concerned with accuracy and truth. Not normally a major problem unless of course you are advising others incorrectly, then the nitpicking term just looks like excuse making.


----------



## UberManAdvertiser (Nov 24, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> I'm a cat racist, no cats in my car !


Cat racist are worse then dog racists.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> I'm not an animal transporter. I'm a licensed black car owner, with costly commercial insurance priced for transporting *humans*.
> 
> Let me clarify for those who stir up the pot. I have ZERO issues with service animals. In fact I'll go out of my way to accomodate. But I do have plenty of issues with transporting smelly dogs, esp those without a carrying bag (or whatever they're called.)
> 
> I work the morning shift and cater to business clientele. I cannot afford my car smelling foul or have leftover animal hair in the back seat. This is not what I specialize in. Now if you're a client who is spending a good amount of money for my services and have a well behaved pet, I'll likely reconsider my stance .... but if you request on Uber when it's pouring rain and try having your wet pet come in my black car for a near minimum fare ride .... no thanks.


_"Oh I am so sorry ,my driver's Uber app froze up. I am unable to begin the ride" you will need to request another Uber. As they exit your vehicle ,turn off phone ,high tail it out of that area._


----------



## FAS (Aug 15, 2014)

StephenJBlue said:


> Doesn't matter. The ADA makes no accommodation for allergies. Detroit cab drivers tried to use that as an excuse and lost. (they actually were muslims and that political system doesn't like dogs so they used allergies as an excuse)


It's interesting how you and @Sydney Uber can use almost anything to demonstrate your hatred towards Muslims.

As an Uber driver, its my personal vehicle so I can have any reason to refuse animals in my car or even two-legged pigs (if they get out of control)


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Generally those most concerned with "nitpicking" are also those least concerned with accuracy and truth. Not normally a major problem unless of course you are advising others incorrectly, then the nitpicking term just looks like excuse making.


Lol. Okay.


----------



## FAS (Aug 15, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Same scenario occurred here in Sydney.
> 
> Why is there laws that forces all Muslims to respect a service Dog's role in modern society, which flies in the face of Qur'an teaching, but here in Sydney we can't pass laws to protect everybody from the actions of religious extremists?


those "religious" extremists are supported by your own government


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

FAS said:


> those "religious" extremists are supported by your own government


I guess Govt needs to promote an enemy of the people to divert their attention from the shitty job they do running the joint.


----------

